# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Halifati Arab

## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje` 
Me kete teme miqt e mi do mundohem sa me shkurt te pershkruaj me fakte historike nje nga periudhat me te lavdishme qe njohu historia mesjetes, ate te Kalifatit Arab.

Arabet:
Ishte nje popull i vendosur ne Gadishullin Arabik qe u perbente nga shume fise endecakesh dhe qe fliste gjuhen e tij te vecante (perbrenda familjes Simetike) qe ndahej ne tre dialekte, ne ate jugor, verior dhe lindor. Arabet permenden per here te pare ne histori reth shek. te 5te p.e.s. ne kohen kur dinastia e Jemenit (ne jug te gadishullit) kishte aritur ne kulmin e saj. Me shume per ta mesojme nga shkrimet e Herodotit, historian grek qe bente shpesh udhetime ne Egjipt dhe ne vendet e tjera lindore.
Sidoqofte per Arabet nuk kemi shume te dhena deri ne shek. e 6 m.e.s. per shkak se gjendja e tyre gjeografike nuk lejoi ndricimin e nje qyteterimi te madh  deri atehere. Por nga ana tjeter vendosja gjeografike ishte ajo qe luajti rol te madh ne krijimin e karakteristikave te vecanta te ketij populli dhe lejoi avancimin e fuqise islame, mbas shpalljes se kesaj feje nga Profeti Muhamed.
Lindja e Islamit:
Ne vitin 611 e.s. Muhamedi shpall fene e re si fe te vetme te pranueshme nga Zoti me profet ate vet. Por paria e Mekes (vendlindja e Muhamedit) nuk e mirpriti kete fe , duke ditur se fuqia e kesaj parie te perbere nga fisi Kurejsh bazohej te idhujtaria. Keshtu ne vitin 622 muslimanet me pejngamerin ne krye detyrohen dhe shtegetojne ne Medine ku Muhamedi nderton shtetin e vogel musliman (Uma). Kryetar politikisht, ushtarakisht dhe shpirterisht i ketij shteti ishte vet Muhamedi. Brenda reth 10 vitesh Muhamedi midis menyrave te ndryshme psh. midis betejave, aleancave, nenmbrojtjeje nga ana e tij te fiseve te dobeta, ariti qe te kontrolloje gjith gadishullin arabik dhe te mare nen kontrollin e tij Meken. Gjate ketyre viteve Muhamedi u mundua ,pa fryt, qe te kthente drejt Islamit (midis delegateve qe dergoi) Bizantin, Persine dhe Abisinine. Por kurre deri atehere nuk mori mundimin qe te beje beteja jasht gadishullit Arabik. Ne te njejten kohe qe Bizanti me Persine ndodheshin ne pergatitje te madhe ,ushtarakisht, dhe grinedeshin midis tyre per kontrollin ne Lindjen e Mesme fuqija islame ishte bere teper kercenuese. Sipas historianve te mesjetes kjo fuqi qe mori islami ishte si shkak qe shfaqja e tij u be ne nje vend jasht kufijve te 2 perandorive te medha te kohes, ne nje vend pa interes deri atehere.
Lindja e Kalifatit:
 Ne vitin 632 Profeti i Islamit jep shpirt , dhe ne fuqi vjen shoku i tij i ngusht dhe vjer i tij Abu Bakr,qe behet zevendes i profetit, ne arbisht {Kalif} nga ku del dhe fjala "Kalifat". Abu Bakri qeverisi per dy vjet deri ne vitin 634, dhe gjate kesaj periudhe u more me mbikkqyrjen e fiseve beduine (endacaket arab) si dhe me perforcimin e fese. 
Epoka e Arte per Arabet dhe per Muslimanet fillon me ardhjen e Umar Ibnul Hatabit ne fuqi. Umari u tregu udheheqes i rrepte dhe i mprehte , qellimi i qeverisjes se tij u be hapja e Islamit ne te gjithe boten. Ne 10 vitet e qeverisjes se tij Islami u hap ne siperfaqe te medha te Botes. Ne vitin 1936 musliamnet dalin nga gadishulli arabik dhe bijne ne lufte me Bizantinet e Irakliut, ne lumin Yarmuk (ne Jordani) Khalid Ibn Ualidi mposhti ushtrine bizantine dhe keshtu Arabet pushtuan Jordanine, Sirine dhe Palestinen dhe i'u drejtuan Irakut. Ne keto luftra popuj simetik te L. se Mesme ishin ne krah te Arabve si shkak i pakenaqesise se tyre nga qeverisja bizantine qe ishte teper shfrytezuese. Ne vitin 367 behet nje lufte tjeter ne zonene Al-Kadissija ku Arabet mposhtin perset, dhe hedhin perfundimisht perandorine shumeshekullore perse. Ne vitin 641 arabet me ne krye Amr Ibnul Asr i sulen Egjiptit dhe per pak vite e shkepusin nga fuqija bizantine. Me mbikqyrjen e Egjiptit Arabet hapen rrugen drejt Afrikes dhe pasuria e tyre u shumefishua ne kundershtim me Bizantin qe ketej e tutje u krecenonte nga urija.
Mbas ketyre bemave Umari vdes ( i vrare nga nje sherbetor persian) dhe ne fuqi vjen Uthman Ibn Afuani, gjate periudhes se tij halifati do ndjeje kriza te brebdeshme te cilat jane pasoje e etjes per pushtet dhe pasuri te fisit Kurejsh (qe tani i ishte kthyer Islamit). Keto kriza dhe luftime u bene pasoje qe te vritet dhe Uthmani , ne vitin 656.
Vrasja e Uthmanit kishte si pasoje hapjen e luftes civile midis atyre qe ishin pro marjes se pushtetit nga paria (fisi i Kurejshve) dhe atyre qe donin qe fuqija te vinte ne duart e muslimanve te devotshem. Me kalimin e kohes kjo ndarje politike u kthye dhe ne ndarje dogmatike fetare. Sidoqofte ne periudhen e Aliut siperfaqja e Halifatit u pehap edhe me shume, ne Lindje ariti deri ne Indine veriore dhe ne Singapor kurse ne perendim arin deri ne Marok. Ne vitin 661 vritet dhe Aliu. Me vdekjen e Aliut kemi fundin e kalifatit klasik. Ne vend te tij kemi kendej e tutje dinastine Umajad me qender Damaskun deri ne vitin 750 , qe u mor me perforcimin e flotes detare dhe ariti te pushtoje Siceline, Kreten Italine e Jugut ,Spanjenetj. Dhe pas saj dinastine e Abasve me qender Bagdatin deri ne 1261.

Kalifati Arab do ngelet shembull ne Histori per "dhuratat" qe i beri shkencave dhe arteve. Arabet i dhane botes numrat(qeperdorim edhe sot), algjebren, kimine dhe kontributi i tyre ne mjekesi, biologji dhe arkitekture eshte teper i madh. Gjithashtu Arabet ne Mesjete u dalluan per muziken,poezine, legjendarine, perpunimin e copave dhe te arit si dhe per araburgjite (pikturat me shkronja etj.)
Fund Historianet sot pranojne se Arabet respektuan fete monoteiste te kombeve te cilat pushtuan.falemiNDERit

----------


## iliria e para

Sigurisht se ka te verteta ne kete qe shkruan ketu, por ke harruar te cekish se arabet kan ngelur ne  ate kohe, ne mesjete.
Per shkaqet qe kan ngel atje nuk do te flasim se sigurisht se nuk jemi dakort.
Edhe dicka, fjala qe e perdor "ISTORI"  "ISTORIANET"nga cilla gjuhe vjen?

----------


## Enri

Iliria_e_para
Ke te drejte per Istori-Istorianet.
Por duhet tja falesh. Une nderhyra ne temen e tij dhe i rregullova...

Pershendetje

----------


## Nuh Musa

mrdt!

pershendetje diskutant te nderuar

Desha vec te pyes moderatorin, se a ka mundesi, nese pajtohet edhe khalidi, qe ketij topiku ti nderohet vetem titulli prej "hilafeti arab" ne "historia islame", ku ne pergjithesi mund te kontribohet mbi rrjedhojen e ngjarjeve. Kete per arsye mos te hapen shume topica me te nejtat tema.



Flm

----------


## Kryeplaku

Nuh Musa kamn frike se neqoftese titulli kthehet ne "istoria islame" atehere do te analizohet tema si ceshtje fetare, por sic e shikon une jam munduar qe tema te jete sa me historike.
me respekt Khalid

----------


## Nuh Musa

o khalid, gjysemalfabetat ketu do ta trajtojn si ceshtje fetare, e jo si (h)istorike, ket dert mos e mbaj. Nuk ka potencial per te diskutuar ne nje nivel te pajtueshem me lukthologet qe qarkullojn ketu. Me vjen shum keq, se eshte nje teme si nje pus qe nuk i dihet fundi.

Flm

----------


## Kryeplaku

Ndakort atehere, le te vendosi moderatori.

----------


## xfiles

> o khalid, gjysemalfabetat ketu do ta trajtojn si ceshtje fetare, e jo si (h)istorike, ket dert mos e mbaj. Nuk ka potencial per te diskutuar ne nje nivel te pajtueshem me lukthologet qe qarkullojn ketu. Me vjen shum keq, se eshte nje teme si nje pus qe nuk i dihet fundi.
> 
> Flm


Jo more se nuk ti shan njeri vellezrit e tu arab, veç ti mos meso te tjeret se si duhet tia vene titullin temes , por shko andej nga forumet ku tema e dites eshte allahu esgar, oh me fal, allahu ekber.

----------


## albprofiler

> Jo more se nuk ti shan njeri vellezrit e tu arab, veç ti mos meso te tjeret se si duhet tia vene titullin temes , por shko andej nga forumet ku tema e dites eshte allahu esgar, oh me fal, allahu ekber.



Edhe ti gabim e ke se po i meson njerezit se si te postojn pas 4 vjet e disa muaj.
Mos tja nisim me fol per vellezer (vllaznillak) tash se edhe ty ku me dite se ku te dalin vllezerit.

Mos u pergjegj si patriot edhe mos shaj kete lutje e kam

----------


## xfiles

> Edhe ti gabim e ke se po i meson njerezit se si te postojn pas 4 vjet e disa muaj.
> Mos tja nisim me fol per vellezer (vllaznillak) tash se edhe ty ku me dite se ku te dalin vllezerit.
> 
> Mos u pergjegj si patriot edhe mos shaj kete lutje e kam


une nuk te shava ty, thjesht shava nderhyrjen e nje anetari qe kerkon nderrimin e titullit te temes. 
Nuk e vura re se postimi i atij qenka i 4 vjeteve me pare, ke te drejte ketu.

----------


## Fana

Halifati Arab ose Halifati Islam 

Pas shpernguljes ne Medine Muhammedi s.a. oraganizoi bashkesin e pare islame, spese ishte e  nevojshem  edhe udheheqja politike pos asaj shpirtrore ketu ve fill edhe historia  e halifatit Islam.
Gjate jetes se Muhammedit a.s. halifati ishte shtrire ne gjith teritorin e  Arabis, pas vdekjes se tij halifati njohu nje shtrirje mjaf te madhe.Pas Muhammedit a.s. halif behet Ebu Bekri r.a. qe sundoj nga vitet 632-634. Pas tij halif ishte Umeri r.a.(634-644), pastaj Osmani r.a. (644-656) dhe Aliu r.a. (656-661), gjate sundimit te ketyre kater halifeve 632-661 shteti islam u shtri ne Siri, Irak, Plaestine, Egjipt, Persi, Turkmenistan dhe ne Afriken Veriore.Kryqeyteti i Halifatit ishte Medina.
Pas kesaj kohe halifati Islam behet shtet monarkik me halif nga dinastia  e  Emeviteve.Gjate sundimit te tyre (661-749) muslimanet depertuan larg ne Azi dhe Spanje (Evrope), kryeqytet u be Damasaku.
Ne vitin 749 u rezuan Emevitet dhe pushtetin  e muaren Abasidet.Gjate sundimit te Abasideve (749-1258) u krijua mbretri e  madhe islame ndersa Bagdadi u caktua si kryqeytet i halifatit.Shteti islam u zgjerua edhe me shum ka Azia si dhe perkohsisht ne evrope ne ishullin  e Sicilis dhe Itali jugore.
Ne vitin 1258 mongolet pushtuan Bagdadin dhe e  mbyteten halifin.Nje antar i dinastie iku ne Egjipt ku u njoh per Halif.
Ne germadhat e mbretrise se madhe Arabe u krijuan shum shtete te vogla muslimane midis tyre ma te mdha ishin halifati i kordobes (spanje) dhe shteti i Fatimeve ne Egjipt, sulltanet e te cilit u njohen si kryetar super te fesë islame nga te gjitha shtetet muslimane.
Ne vitin 1517 turqit pushtuan Egjiptin dhe rrezuan halifatin e atehershem arab dhe halif u be sulltani turk Selimi I , kryeqytet u be Stambolli.Turqit (Osmane) e mabjtet halifin deri ne vitin 1924 ku u largua nga fronti sulltan Abdul Mexhidi II i cili u ndoq dhe vdiq ne Indi.Ketu merr fund edhe historia  e Halifatit.
 Nje karakteristik qe  e dallon Hlifatin islam nga shtetet  e tjera eshte zgjerimi i tij per nje periudh shum te shkurt gati 30 vjet pas vdekjes se Muhammedit a.s.(570-632) Halifati u shtri nga Spanja gjer ne Kinë duhe u bere shteti ma i madh qe kishte njohur historia boterore ndonjehere, (po ashtu duhet cekur se zgjerim te ngjajshem kishte pasur edhe  shteti mongol nen udhehqjen e  Xhengis Khanit).
Me poshte harta e halifatit islam nen dinastien e Abasideve.

----------

